
40th anniversary of video games: From Computer Space to Skyrim - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/109205-40th-anniversary-of-video-games-from-computer-space-to-skyrim
======
PureSin
Interesting that the current example is Skyrim. Which is really just the
classical D+D game with great graphics.

Personally I found the more impressive growth of games to be the widespread
acceptance of gaming with Wii/Kinect and mobile gaming.

~~~
sp332
I assume Skyrim is the example because of how huge it is. Not counting some
procedurally-generated games, I can't think of any bigger single-player games.

